# Crop look ok?



## whytedragon (Jun 8, 2009)

Does this crop look like over feeding to you?
I'm not sure, this is my first time i've left the babies with the parents, so I want to be sure they're not overfeeding. It feels like a bean bag..but the food is plyable..meaning it moves around, alot like a bean bag really.

Also, the mother has runny poo, i've been giving them alot of fresh veggies, and corn, peas, various other veggies, eggs, and seeds of course. Today I only had the time to toss in a few parsley and some endive this morning...so i'm wondering if that's what has caused her poos to be runny.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

no it is not being overfed here is one of my first babies i ever had that was over fed 




everytime mine have eggs it is runny and pee ewwwwwwwww it stinks as well but that is the only time now i have some that it is not runny when they have eggs so it may depend on how much greens you are giveing in a day


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

The crop looks fine, and it has a good mixed consistancy to the contents. It also looks like the baby might be a pearl (?)


----------



## whytedragon (Jun 8, 2009)

Thank both of you, I was getting a little worried. But as long as everything's ok, i'm good 

Well, mom is a Cinn. Pearl, and dad is a Split to Pied, I believe he is/was pearl as well. So I dunno if that means the chicks should be pearls or whatnot.

How can you tell? lol.

Oh wow, that is definitely overfed, doesn't seem you can fit anymore in there anyway...is that a hole in the crop? Poor thing.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

You can tell if dad was a pearl by looking at the underside of his tail...you'll see a mottling to the upper portion of the tail feathers.

As to the baby...by looking at the shoulders they were still pale looking with a couple of black spots where emerging pins are coming in. If the baby was going to be grey the skintone of the shoulders would be grey. Also the feet are a clue. Light tone toes witrh dark nails.


----------



## whytedragon (Jun 8, 2009)

I'll try to get pics of the others


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

I like how his lil' beak is pale like his lil' feet are 

I'm sure its just how he's standing in the pic but the back toe closest to the camera looks like its missing a nail? or is it just how he's standing?


----------



## whytedragon (Jun 8, 2009)

I think he's got all of his nails 

Here's a pic about 5 minutes ago.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

awww so cute


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

i see a dark crown but very cute indeed


----------



## whytedragon (Jun 8, 2009)

Funny you mentioned it, I saw a dark crown too, but didn't think too much of it, but did wonder a bit what that might mean?


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

ok doing the genetics here is what you should see not knowing there exact background 


Mother:Cinnamon Pearl
Father:Grey Split To Pied {X1: Pearl}

male offspring:
25% Pearl Split To Pied {X2: Cinnamon}
25% Grey Split To Pied {X2: Cinnamon Pearl}
25% Pearl Split To {X2: Cinnamon}
25% Grey Split To {X2: Cinnamon Pearl}

female offspring:
25% Pearl Split To Pied
25% Grey Split To Pied
25% Pearl
25% Grey

so bye the genetics looks like you will get atleast 1 pearl if not more but if any are pearl they will be female


----------



## Mythara (Apr 9, 2009)

allen said:


> ok doing the genetics here is what you should see not knowing there exact background
> 
> 
> Mother:Cinnamon Pearl
> ...


.

You can get male pearls too, since the mother is pearl.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

allen said:


> ok doing the genetics here is what you should see not knowing there exact background
> 
> 
> Mother:Cinnamon Pearl
> ...




getting males and females because both parents carry the gene 

only when the father carries the gene does the pearls visually only go to Females 

if only the Female carries the gene you'd get NO visual pearls males would be split to it


----------



## whytedragon (Jun 8, 2009)

The male is/was a pearl as well


----------



## whytedragon (Jun 8, 2009)

Taken this morning.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

aww soo cute  

and as mentioned since dad is Pearl as well any pearls can be male or female 

now if you get any cinnamons that show up - that means dad is split to that as well AND then any of those can be male or female 

its so much easier to sex the babies when its only daddy carrying the sex linked genes  then any visuals would be lil' girls


----------

